# failed fertilisation but been pregnant before



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Peter

I have recently undergone IVF for the first time as we've been ttc for 2 years and have had one pregancy which had no fetal heart beat. Everything went well and they said eggs and sperm looked great but then the next day they reported no fertilisation. Shock all round! We are now about to start ICSI. I haven't really been given a reason why they think it failed other than our egg and sperm act as two 'north magnets'! It all seems a bit odd to me. Can you suggest any other reason and is ICSI the best way forward?

Thanks in advance

Helenab


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

helenab said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have recently undergone IVF for the first time as we've been ttc for 2 years and have had one pregancy which had no fetal heart beat.
> 
> ...


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Peter

I have asked for more info from the Lister who said the sperm did not bind on to the zona pellucida and they feel ICSI is the automatic next step. Does this change your previous advice about asking for more info or does it now make sense to you??


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

helenab said:


> Thanks Peter
> 
> I have asked for more info from the Lister who said the sperm did not bind on to the zona pellucida and they feel ICSI is the automatic next step. Does this change your previous advice about asking for more info or does it now make sense to you??


Possibly although I would still want to know what the sperm morphology is and if it is poor why this was not spotted before your IVF.

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Just checked full report on husband's sperm and everything falls in the normal range. They said on the day of the IVF that the sperm sample was 'excellent' and all the eggs were mature.

Lack of binding in this instance seems incomprehensible to us. 

I will endevour to get hold of my embryology notes and send them to you as suggested if you still think it is worthwhile - otherwise I guess ICSI it is!

Thanks

Helena


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

helenab said:


> Just checked full report on husband's sperm and everything falls in the normal range. They said on the day of the IVF that the sperm sample was 'excellent' and all the eggs were mature.
> 
> Lack of binding in this instance seems incomprehensible to us.
> 
> ...


It's all very strange but if you want to go ahead with ICSI then that's probbaly the way to go.

If you choose a full consultation I would not do anything before my report as I could well spot something which indicated that you don't actually need ICSI but that the problem was lab based.

Either way, very good luck!!

Peter


----------

